# Fall Pics



## webbie (Oct 6, 2009)

It's that time of year again - any scenic beauty in your area?
Not quite time here yet, but starting.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 6, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> It's that time of year again - any scenic beauty in your area?
> Not quite time here yet, but starting.



Will have a picture (this weekend) from a hill on our property that over looks the town, nice picture the clouds seem to be saying get your wood stove ready.

Zap


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice pic Craig.
Hardwoods around here are starting to look like huge flower blossoms.
I was hoping this weather would hold off until later in the month, but............

Dave


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 7, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> It's that time of year again - any scenic beauty in your area?
> Not quite time here yet, but starting.


Come up to the hilltowns, lots of color.
Ed

Edit
Oh well, forget it.  Most of the leaves are on the ground.  Like the Red Sox, there is always next year.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 7, 2009)

We've feeling like we got cheated out of fall so far,leaves just die, no colors to speak of.




Took this yesterday while out looking for a moose that was spotted earlier in the back yard.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 7, 2009)

Some of our cherry trees did the same...but the maples are starting to look nice. I'll have to remember to take a pic or 2.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 9, 2009)

Outside my window.

The cold has arrive


----------



## imacman (Oct 10, 2009)

Hansson said:
			
		

> Outside my window.
> 
> The cold has arrive



Beautiful pic Hansson.  Buy does everyone in your town HAVE to paint their house red???   :lol:


----------



## imacman (Oct 10, 2009)

This is what happens here in the fall.  Directly under that "cotton blanket" of clouds is West Point and the Hudson River.  Taken near the top of Storm King Mtn.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> Beautiful pic Hansson.  Buy does everyone in your town HAVE to paint their house red???   :lol:



Yes it`s the law !

No it`s a kind of tradition in the area Dalarna.
I think we have one house that not is red in my village   
http://egc2008.eu/img/Leksand/BFS/Ullvi_roda_stugor_k.jpg

The paint that we use Falu Rödfärg contains pigment from the mineralization of the Falun copper mine.
http://www.visitfalun.se/en/The-wor...Falun/The-Falu-Gruva-mine/Falu-Rodfarg-paint/


----------



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2009)

FratFart said:
			
		

> the roofs should be white!



The roofing tile are made of brick


----------



## quads (Oct 11, 2009)

Most of the maple leaves are gone now, but the oaks are just starting to get good.  Here is a pic from yesterday of the Yellow River near Necedah.  It earns its name this time of year with the yellow maple leaves covering it:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are a couple from 2 days ago.











Okay, one more.


----------



## sullystull (Oct 12, 2009)

From the mountain state:


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 17, 2009)

http://airqualitytest.org/wp-content/uploads/wood-boiler-smoke3.jpg


----------



## cogger (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Panhandler (Oct 18, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> From the mountain state:



Beautiful, Sully! I'm up here in Wheeling.  Been trying to get to your part of the state for awhile, enjoy. Used to make it to thru Thomas on the way to the sods and rocks several times a year.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 18, 2009)

Axis said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My kid found the bong.


----------



## Dix (Oct 18, 2009)

Little bastid.


I love the Llama !!


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Xena (Oct 18, 2009)

My trees are still green but my neighbor
across the street has one that's brightly ablaze.


----------



## toonjie (Oct 22, 2009)

A recent trip to Littleton, New Hampshire:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/toonjie


----------



## awoodman (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweat lodge surrounded by pampas grass and firewood for the stones.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 23, 2009)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> http://airqualitytest.org/wp-content/uploads/wood-boiler-smoke3.jpg



Kenny I like your picture.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Rat.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Oct 25, 2009)

Some i took at work this week. Sorry they're only cell phone pics.

Bright yellow maples.






A huge hickory that the picture just cant show it's awsome color.


----------



## 'bert (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is one I took on this week while up cleaning the chimney.  Windy here yesterday so not too many leaves on the trees anymore.


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2009)

some decent colors....but not a perfect year!


----------



## madison (Oct 26, 2009)

Henry's Lake, ID looking NW


----------



## madison (Oct 27, 2009)

Madison River, between Hebgan and Quake Lake.


----------



## webbie (Nov 1, 2009)

Local Vineyard....fall pic.


----------

